# looking for a group in the Tacoma WA area



## troubles-third-son (Jul 2, 2009)

I just started a grad program in Tacoma and could use some gaming, Willing to travel a bit but no more than 20-30mins, Experienced with a great many systems, enjoy all of the following the most:

DnD 3e/4e
E6
Iron Heroes
Exalted
Scion
Shadowrun 4th
Wayfarers Song
7th Sea
A Song of Ice and Fire RP
Serenity


----------

